# What is the question?



## taurean (Aug 8, 2012)

A couple, madly in love, decides to elope due to the resistance of elders. Unfortunately, they get caught. The punishment for eloping is death. However, selection of weapon (for execution) depends on a question. The condition for the question is: it should be phrased in such a manner that the answer must be either YES or NO.

If the answer is YES then they will be executed by a sword. If the answer is NO then they will be executed by a javelin. The couple think for a while and then ask a question which meets the only condition put forth by community.

The community could not execute them despite answering the question whichever way (Yes or No). Can you tell me : what is the question?


----------



## shg (Aug 8, 2012)

Will you kill us with the javelin?


----------



## RobMatthews (Aug 8, 2012)

Harsh penalty for eloping...


----------



## Atroxell (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, I can't supply an answer, in spite of my head scratching. But I don't think "Will you kill us with a javelin?" would be valid because the only stipulations are that a YES answer means death by a sword and a NO answer means death by javelin. So if an answer, whether affirmative or negative, is available one or the other would apply and they would be put to death.

Based on the same answer requirements, ANY question with a YES or NO answer would mean death. So the question becomes what answer would initially meet the YES/NO requirement, but be contradictory enough to stop any resolution?


----------



## shg (Aug 8, 2012)

> Will you kill us with the javelin?



If they are constrained to answer truthfully, they cannot answer.


----------



## JamesW (Aug 9, 2012)

Atroxell said:


> But I don't think "Will you kill us with a javelin?" would be valid because the only stipulations are that a YES answer means death by a sword and a NO answer means death by javelin.



It does work because if the answer is Yes then they will be killed by a sword, not by a javelin and so then the answer *must* be No.  However, if the answer is no then they are killed by a Javelin, but if they are killed by a javelin then the answer *must *be yes.  Therefore, the answer is both yes and no!

Kinda like this: "Is the answer to this question no?"  If you answer with "yes" then it's wrong because the answer is no, but you have said yes.  If you answer with "no" then what is the answer? Surely it's correct because you said no?

*Head implode*


----------



## taurean (Aug 9, 2012)

JamesW said:


> It does work because if the answer is Yes then they will be killed by a sword, not by a javelin and so then the answer *must* be No.  However, if the answer is no then they are killed by a Javelin, but if they are killed by a javelin then the answer *must *be yes.  Therefore, the answer is both yes and no!
> 
> Kinda like this: "Is the answer to this question no?"  If you answer with "yes" then it's wrong because the answer is no, but you have said yes.  If you answer with "no" then what is the answer? Surely it's correct because you said no?
> 
> *Head implode*



shg's question and JamesW's explanation are correct . It becomes a paradox and therefore can't be executed irrespective of the answer.


----------



## Atroxell (Aug 9, 2012)

OK. I can accept the question and the resulting paradox. But the constraint was only that the question would be answerable by YES or NO. There was no constraint on the validity or truthfulness of the response to the question. I guess in a matter of life or death I would have to assume that the answer must be honest.

I know, I know...I'm nit picking.

I have several people I know scratching their heads on this one atthe moment. I will share your answer with them.


----------



## taurean (Aug 9, 2012)

Atroxell said:


> OK. I can accept the question and the resulting paradox. But the constraint was only that the question would be answerable by YES or NO. There was no constraint on the validity or truthfulness of the response to the question. I guess in a matter of life or death I would have to assume that the answer must be honest.
> 
> I know, I know...I'm nit picking.
> 
> I have several people I know scratching their heads on this one atthe moment. I will share your answer with them.


If I were to put it like: They'll be executed by sword if the answer was YES and by javelin if the answer was NO but not by both weapons at a time. Then it'd be too much for a hint! I was told that the originator of this particular puzzle was Kahlil Gibran. I hope you all enjoyed.


----------



## Joe4 (Aug 9, 2012)

I think the missing point was an extra emphasis that the question MUST be answered truthfully in order for the act to be carried out.  
I think it was kind of "assumed", but really not explicitly mentioned in the original question.


----------



## JamesW (Aug 9, 2012)

Joe4 said:


> I think the missing point was an extra emphasis that the question MUST be answered truthfully in order for the act to be carried out.
> I think it was kind of "assumed", but really not explicitly mentioned in the original question.




To be honest, if this were a real life situation I think he would have killed you whilst you were trying to confuse him with a paradox.


----------



## Joe4 (Aug 9, 2012)

> To be honest, if this were a real life situation I think he would have killed you whilst you were trying to confuse him with a paradox.


Yeah, don't you just hate when that happens?!?!?


----------



## JamesW (Aug 10, 2012)

Happens to me all the time.   Or does it?!


----------



## taurean (Aug 10, 2012)

Joe4 said:


> I think the missing point was an extra emphasis that the question MUST be answered truthfully in order for the act to be carried out.
> I think it was kind of "assumed", but really not explicitly mentioned in the original question.


shg has put this in right context (at least in my opinion):
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showth...the-question&p=3234922&viewfull=1#post3234922

If it were about being wicked / sinister then there's no chance of survival clever question notwithstanding. One of the aesop's fable comes to my mind:
http://www.aesops-fables.org.uk/aesop-fable-the-wolf-and-the-lamb.htm


----------

